# spider id?



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

i cant load up pics until tonight, but i will try to explain what it looked like

at first i thought it was a baby redback, then i looked closer at it and it had a red stripe down the back and white stripes along the sides

it was probably the most beautiful spider i have ever seen... and i hate spiders

but it was gorgeous! the pattern was just amazing

it was only small but the colours were so bold ill put pics up today if anyone can tell me more about this spider that would be great!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe a orb spider


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 8, 2009)

was it the same shape as a redback ? Most species of [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]latrodectus [/SIZE][/FONT]can vary in colour quite alot.

heres one i found on the net just to give you an example


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

hmm it wasnt anything like the golden orb or anything

it was black and more redback style?? just a different pattern on back?

i dont no anything about spiders so u could be rite but i no its nothing like the golden orbs


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

I RECON THATS IT! the one i saw looked alot prettier tho there stripes must get smaller etc as they get bigger maby? this one was like that but the white stripes etc were more distinct



Moreliaman said:


> was it the same shape as a redback ? [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]latrodectus [/SIZE][/FONT]do vary in colour quite alot.


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 8, 2009)

owww ....get some pics up then, we wanna see it....(well i do anyway)


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

heres some pics make sure u click them and enlarge em to have a look some are blury i dont no how to use my cam properly yet!


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 8, 2009)

wateva it is its nice looking


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> heres some pics make sure u click them and enlarge em to have a look some are blury i dont no how to use my cam properly yet!



Whoa! That is awesome! Looks like my favourite marble from when i was in primary school!


----------



## trogdor1988 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah its a redback get alot that look just the same here, its usually the smaller ones with more white the only big females i see with white like that its usually quite reduced.


----------



## missllama (Feb 8, 2009)

oh really trogdor, i didnt no that cheers it was actually on my partners pants when i pulled em off the washing line luckily i saw it and he didnt chuck em on then!
red back bite wouldnt be nice

i have had my share of spiderbites in the past some not very nice at all


----------



## pigysus (Feb 9, 2009)

*Probably a jag redback*

 Nice pics MissL. definitely a Redback, special SA style. Catch it - breed it - I bet somebody would buy one or maybe a dozen 
Ted


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 9, 2009)

Whooow.....thats gotta be one of the prettiest red backs ive ever seen, id be pairing that up and advertising the s/lings for sale with a pic of mum.......this time next year you could be a millionare !!!


----------



## Pratta25 (Feb 10, 2009)

that is a really awsome lookoin spider the red baks we get ere a gay ahha just black wid a deeper red stripe


----------



## aquila-G (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you will find that the smaller Red Back's with the white stripes are actually juveniles and they loose the white as they grow older.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Just happened across this thread – an area of interest. 
Trogdor and aquila-G are quite correct. It is an immature female (_Latrodectus hasselti_) as is the photo above. They lose the white as they mature and just end up with a scarlet or orange-red stripe on the dorsal surface (although in some specimens this can be almost absent) and an hour-glass pattern on the ventral surface of the abdomen. 
They are totally unaggressive and will roll up in a ball and drop to the ground if threatened. It is only when they are being squashed against something they tend to bite. First aid – apply ice to the bite area and seek immediate medical attention. Though a fair number of people get bitten each year, only a few get envenomed and require treatment. There have been no deaths since anti-venom became available.
They tend to like dark, warm, dry places, like old tin cans and upturned plant pots. Quite unusual to get one on washing on the line. Maybe it was in transit from the inside of the hoist looking for a better possy? 
Awesome colours and pattern.
 Blue


----------

